# Arrow Cresting Machine



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh cool, I can show some of them off right in a reply.






My crest.






My Wife's crest






My Daughter's crest






My Son-in-law's crest


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

very well done!


----------



## erik7x57 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice. That motor looks like it was made just south of where I grew up.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm so building this and will finish my carbon arrows this way. Where did you get the paint? And what kind?


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

that is cool !


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Very Nice !!!!

Went and got my crestor out the other day. Forgot how enjoyable it is to make your own color combos.


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll bite....where did you buy the bushing? My cresting machine uses a fan motor and I drilled into a nock and epoxied it to motor shaft wobbles like a drunk.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a Bohning chuck. There is an inherent probelm with chuck driven cresters. Unless there is PERFECT alignment your lines will vary in thickness. This makes it almost impossible to do hair fine lines. A crester that drives of the side of the shaft does not have this issue.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Can someone post where do you guys buy the supplies for cresting ?


----------



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

The bottles you see are Testors 1/4 oz enamels. I got all of these on Amazon just search there for Testors enamel. The metalic and metal flake were a little harder to find but Amazon has em. I am experimenting with Dipping right now too same paints I will add a link to the blog I saw that got my interest.
BTW depending on how many arrows your going to be painting you might want to look at Testors "CreateFX" enamel paints they come in 1 oz bottles. I have already gone through 3 bottles of the 1/4 oz white LOL


----------



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

The critical piece of the cresting machine I built is the "Chuck" and I got it here on ebay it is well worth the $ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arrow-Crester-Chuck-Aluminum-Chuck-for-Cresting-Jig-5-16-Archery-Crester-Chuck/201533219886?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35851%26meid%3D62f5b347604845e587b844aa297a0f5a%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D191806521479
The motor is something I had in the shop it is from a small water pump and the power supply is a model train transformer, variable speed and ac/dc it was pricey and would have been better off looking around more I think I could have found others that would do the job just as well.


----------



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

Your exactly right but so far this chuck does an good job for me. Knock sizes vary big time so if I detect any wobble I lay a stick across the arrow and rotate the chuck by hand to find the "high spot" and press down, that usually does the trick to get the arrow re-centered.


----------



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

I think you mean the "Chuck"? here is the link to where I bought it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arrow-Crester-Chuck-Aluminum-Chuck-for-Cresting-Jig-5-16-Archery-Crester-Chuck/201533219886?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35851%26meid%3D62f5b347604845e587b844aa297a0f5a%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D191806521479


----------



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

Mineisbigger27 said:


> I'll bite....where did you buy the bushing? My cresting machine uses a fan motor and I drilled into a nock and epoxied it to motor shaft wobbles like a drunk.


The bad wobble was the issue with the old machine I had too, getting everything EXACTLY centered was nearly impossible. Dad had rigged up a bearing and somehow welded or braised a knock holder sort of a V cut into a piece of steel and then stretched a piece of tubing over it, the knock would sometimes center itself into the V but over the years stuff got sloppy. Seems to me the simpler it is the better. I have heard of guys using dimmer switches for the variable speed aspect of it and even a guy who used a sewing machine motor. Try to find a motor with a 5/16" shaft the chuck I got on ebay is designed to fit a shaft that size, I think he does have another one for a 1/4" shaft.


----------



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice work !! It is fun isn't it?


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Variable speed is really a waste of time. You don't need it and most people set it and forget it.

You can get Testors at most hobby shops. If you have a Michaels nearby then you can get the paint AND a good brush there. You want a "liner" or "script" brush. They are about 1/8" in diameter and about 1" long. Don't get fooled by some tiny brush that looks "perfect." They don't hold enough paint.

Info on cresting and making good lines can be found here. 

http://www.truenortharrows.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zOn2k6Gh5M

spinritecresters.com/video.htm


----------



## Ol'Hippie (Mar 3, 2016)

dan in mi said:


> Variable speed is really a waste of time. You don't need it and most people set it and forget it.
> 
> You can get Testors at most hobby shops. If you have a Michaels nearby then you can get the paint AND a good brush there. You want a "liner" or "script" brush. They are about 1/8" in diameter and about 1" long. Don't get fooled by some tiny brush that looks "perfect." They don't hold enough paint.
> 
> ...


I am happy you do not need or want variable speed, I like it. I crest all kinds of sizes ages and types of arrows and I prefer to adjust the rotation speed to my liking. I have used Testors for many years and now am discovering lots of different brands to choose from. I find it funny I still have jars of Testors 1/4 oz that I paid .35 cents for and now pay $1.99 1060's V Now. 
As far as the type of crester your using I am sure they are F A R S U P E R I O R to the one I built, but they you go I get pleasure building my own stuff and it works for me. I have plenty of excellent quality brushes, when I choose to do a hairline I do a hairline.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Not knocking your machine or work. I have built cresters for many years. Early on I made a bunch that were variable speed and not one of the people I made them for preferred it. Every one said they played with it at first and then set it and left it alone. You really only need enough speed to pull the paint off the brush.


----------

